# Villains of Eberron [Solo][Closed]



## Kaodi (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, despite my hoping for another solo game to pop up, none has, so I guess that if I wan't one I'm going to have to try running my own, again. Of course, I did start a solo game a few months ago... but then Isida disappeared (where are you?). 

I'm kind of leery of trying again... but I need more D&D fix, and the two games I'm in just seem to be moving so slowly of late. Anyway...

As the title would suggest, I'm looking for a villain. A good, juicy villain, with goals, reasons and personality. Tyler's thread on conquering the world got me hooked on this idea, for now. 
Characters are 4th-level, 32 pt. buy, and can be any Core or Eberron race with no racial HD and a LA of no more than 1. Starting treasure is per the normal. You can be based anywhere in Khorvaire, though I may favour characters who start out in the Five Nations. Recruitment will be open until I see something I like. Your alignment must be any evil to begin with. Once I choose someone, there might be a discussion on what we want out of the campaign before we actually start playing.

So... if anyone is interested, I'm waiting.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jan 25, 2007)

Iff it wasn't Eberron... Luck in getting a loyal player   
Solo games rock


----------



## ByteRynn (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm interested.

I am working on Azrin Karlach.

Basically, he'll be a Karrnathi Blood of Vol devotee who has discovered an ancient text describing certain powerful individuals that, if their souls are correctly harvested, would give the claimer of their souls immortality and phenomenal cosmic power.  Azrin has just recently discovered the first steps he needs to begin harvesting these souls.  Also, Azrin has discovered that he can go down the path to truly unlocking the potential of these souls due to the unusual circumstances surrounding his birth that imbued him with a greater power over souls than the average human being (Azurin race from Magic of Incarnum).

I am still working out the stats, but I am looking at a LE Rog3/Soulborn1 shooting for Thief of Life (Faiths of Eberron).

I know this breaks from the Core or Eberron race thing, but the Azurin is basically a human with a weird soul, and I think that both works really well for some kind of Necromantic Blood of Vol tampering pre-birth and also works really well with the Thief of LIfe incarnum abilities.

*Azrin Karlach*
[sblock]Male Azurin Rogue 3/Soulborn 1
LE Medium Humanoid (Incarnum)
*Init* +2; *Senses* Spot +0, Listen +0
*Languages* Common, Dwarven
*Aura* Strong Lawful Evil Aura
________________________________________________
*AC* 17, touch 12, flat-footed 15
*Hp* 30 (4 HD)
*Special* Evasion, Trap Sense +1
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +5, *Will* +1
___________________________________________________
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* _+1 falchion_ +6 (2d4+4/18-20) or
*Ranged* mwk might composite longbow [str 14] +6 (1d8+2/x3/110 ft.) or
*Melee* sap +5 (1d6+2 nonlethal)
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +5
*Special Attacks* Sneak Attack +2d6, Smite Chaos/Good 1/day (+2 attack, 
              +1 damage)
*Combat Options* Combat Expertise (-3 attack/+3 AC), Indigo Strike (invest for +2        
              damage on sneak attacks)
*Essentia* 3 (0 invested)
*Combat Gear* _potion of cure moderate owunds x2, potion of cure light wounds_
_______________________________________________________________________
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Feats* Indigo Strike, Healing Soul (invest to heal self 2 hp/essentia 
                  invested, essentia invested/day), Combat Expertise
*Skills* Balance +3, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +4, Disable Device +9, 
                 Disguise +2 (+4 acting in character), Heal +3, Hide +7 (+8 in 
                 shadows or low illumination), Intimidate +4, Jump +8, 
                 Knowledge (Arcana) +3, Knowledge (Religion) +3, Move 
                 Silently +7, Open Lock +9, Search +7, Sleight of Hand +9, 
                 Tumble +8
*Possessions* Combat gear plus _+1 chain shirt, +1 falchion_ mw composite mighty 
                          longbow [strength 14], sap, 40 arrows, standard adventurer's kit, mw 
                          thieve's tools, darkweave explorer's outfit, ID papers iwth picture, light 
                          warhorse, military saddle, 12 gp[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 26, 2007)

I should also clarify that classes are restricted to Core + Eberron (I include psionics in that.).

If you really, really, really want to play something outside of what I have stated, I guess I can consider, but no promises. For instance, it helps your case that the Thief of Life actually uses incarnum, so I'll probably be more lenient with direct tie ins of that sort.

I don't have Magic of Incarnum, so you'll have to walk me through it...

Oh... and max HPs.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll scrap the sould hunter/life thief idea and try and come up with another fun Eberronian villain.

Incarnum is hard to explain.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 28, 2007)

I guess I ought to bump this... You still there, ByteRynn?

Anyway, I think the method of designing adventures around characters instead of characters around adventures is more ideal, so the sooner you can get me even a brief description of what you want to play, the sooner I can start getting ideas of what to do. I'm thinking that an evil campaign should be a little more open, but there still needs to be some structure.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm still trying to come up with something good and evil with a good feel for Eberron pulp, all while staying with-in the books allowed.  Doable, but it might take me a little while.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 30, 2007)

Would you be open to a dragonfire adept(from Dragon Magic).  A liar, out for himself, who wishes the dragons to return to power.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 30, 2007)

Not exactly... the bigger problem is that the dragons haven't really been in power, ever, or rather, they generally prefer to stay holed up in Argonessen. I suppose you could theoretically become an agent of the Chamber, but I doubt even they would tolerate a member of theirs trying to become some kind of overlord if it is not part of the Prophecy...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 30, 2007)

Here maybe this will spark your imagination:  He was abadoned in the wilderness by his parents, where he was picked up by a wandering member of The Chamber, a silver dragon.  The dragon raised the infant, but the child became resentful.  His father cared more about the prophecy than him.  He became to hate his father, enough when his father returned from one of his many journeys to investigate the prophecy, he neglected to tell his father about the rogue dragon and it's half dragon kin that had moved into his territory.  He also didn't awake his father when the rogues came to slay his father.  Bitter because of his father's obcession with the prophecy has left him alone, he is determined to see the rest of The Chamber also killed.  He plans use his silver tongue and his cruelness to amass an army of rogue dragons and humanoids to fufill what the prophecy means to him, the elimination of The Chamber and all dragons not on his side.  (Of course to amass an army so large, he will need a country of his own, so taking part of the five nations/xendrik/sarlona is not out of the question.)

Link to dragonfire adept:  http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20060912a&page=2


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 30, 2007)

Where exactly did you see this all taken place?

It's certainly nice that they dragonfire adept is on the website, though the invocations still aren't really detailed. As for the story... If I were to be working with this, I would suggest that you had perhaps been found outside of a village that had been razed, and the dragon, having come to inspect the ruins for clues on the Draconic Prophecy took an interest in you. He leave you with an old witch living in the wilderness, visiting only occasionally. Eventually, she dies and you are left alone, though you are now old enough to take care of yourself. One day, a stranger appears, asking about the dragon, and you notice that despite his humanoid appearance, he has the same eyes as the silver dragon. He is also very disturbing, and you get the feeling that he means to do harm. You direct him to one of the dragons lairs, hoping that he will kill the dragon who left you here. A few days later, when you work up the courage to go and investigate, you find the lair of the dragon, and it is covered in blood and torn scales. No sign of either the stranger or the dragon can be found. Years go by, and the stranger returns. He teaches you many things, and instructs you in the magic of the dragons. Eventually, he sets you loose on the world, and disappears.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 30, 2007)

Link to Marshal:  http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20030906b

In northern Karrnath or somewhere in the Reaches.  I like your idea as well, but I don't see this character being really isolated.  The witch, would be an outcast from a nearby town, only lives a few hours walk from the village.  Many of th invocations are the same of a warlocks if you have CA.
[sblock]Male Human Dragonfire Adept3/Marshal1
LE Medium Humanoid 
Init +1; Senses Spot +2, Listen +7, Search +3 (See invisibility and darkvision 60')
Languages Common, Elven, Goblin, Draconic
________________________________________________
AC 17, touch 11, flat-footed 16
Hp 45 (4 HD)
Fort +9, Ref +3, Will +6 (additional +1 on saves vs cold effects, additional +2 on saves vs sleep or paralysis effects)
__________________________________________________ _
Speed 30 ft. (6 squares)
Melee: MW quarterstaff+1 (1d6-1/x2) or
Melee: dagger +0 (1d4-1) or 
Ranged: light crossbow +2 (1d8/19-20/80 ft.) or
Ranged: dagger  +2 (1d4-1)
Base Atk +1; Grp +0
Special Attacks: Breath Weapon 2d6; 15' cone or 30' line
Combat Options:  Breath effect:  Frost breath
Combat Gear:  Two potions of cure moderate wounds, potion of invisibility
__________________________________________________ _____________________
Abilities Str 8, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 16
*Feats*:  Draconic Heritage(Silver), Entangling Breath(breath weapon does half damage, but if creature takes takes damage, then entangled and an additional 1d6 damage for 1d4 rounds), draconic aura(prescence; +1 bluff, diplomacy, intimidate), skill focus(diplomacy)
*Skills*: Bluff +20, Diplomacy +25, Intimidate +22, Knowledge(Nob&Roy) +5, Listen+7, Spellcraft +8, Spot +2, Use Magic Device +12(+14 if using scroll)
Possessions:  Vest of Resistance +1, mithral chain shirt +1, wand of cure light wounds, MW quarterstaff, 348 gp 
Invocations:  Beguiling influence(+6 on bluff, diplomacy, intimidate), See the Unseen(see invisibility and darkvision 60')
Marshal aura:  Minor Aura:  Motivate Charisma(adds chr again to chr skills and checks)[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 31, 2007)

Is it just ECS, or all Eberron books?  If you are hesitant because of a lot of my initial stuff came from Dragon Magic, I could switch it up, because I have another idea.  Another idea I had was a Child of Winter druid who goes into the Planar Sheperd PrC from Faiths of Eberron.  He believes that the invasion of the Dreaming Dark ages ago was necessary because the population was getting out of touch with nature.  He seeks to bring the Dreaming Dark back to Eberron to fufill his orders ideas of the coming cataclysm so the world can 'reset' and be reborn anew in a spring season.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 31, 2007)

Core + XPH (minus races) + All Eberron Books (with the caveat that it be actually IN the books, not just mentioned, like how PGtE has a lot of stuff on adapting other books to Eberron). Also, please try to keep the metagaming to a minimum. A Child of Winter is great, but the Dreaming Dark isn't likely something they'd know by name. They may have met an agent, and taken note, but that doesn't necessarily mean they suddenly know about the plot to take over Eberron, and so on. That is the sort of stuff I'd rather see developed in game. That is certainly an interesting idea though, and I'm open to it a game that goes in that direction.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 31, 2007)

> Also, please try to keep the metagaming to a minimum. A Child of Winter is great, but the Dreaming Dark isn't likely something they'd know by name. They may have met an agent, and taken note, but that doesn't necessarily mean they suddenly know about the plot to take over Eberron, and so on.




Sorry, just trying to give you ideas, I wouldn't bring that into game.  Also I should have said daelkyr(got my eberron mixed up, Xoriat is the plane too).  Pg 76 of PGtE...history knowledge of the four ages of Eberron.  It is a DC 22 history check to know about the daelkyr invasion of the goblinoid empire.  Give me some more ideas...

By the way, I was thinking goblin, hobgoblin, poisondusk lizardfolk, or human for race.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 1, 2007)

Poisondusk Lizardfolk is MM3, I think, but I'd allow it. In any case, Faiths of Eberron mentions that almost all Children of Winter are human or shifter. Don't get me wrong, I'd be fine with you playing a goblinoid Child of Winter, but such a background should account for the reasoning behind that detail. Now that I think of it though, I guess your take on the Daelkyr accounts for why you might be a goblin... In any case, where would you want to start out? Eldeen Reaches, or somewhere else?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 1, 2007)

The Reaches would be a good place, but Sharn would also be interesting.  Up to you


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 1, 2007)

Actually the more I think about it, the more I like Sharn, it has the whole city element going on, but you can still have places to hide.  Plus there are hidden gateways to Khyber.  You are allowing Action points since they are part of Eberron right?  How do you feel about flaws(from UA or the SRD)?  General backstory would be this:  Character is a city goblin who is the son of a minor adept, they make enough money(his fathers clients are the ones that don't want to be found, and will pay well enough to keep it that way) to give the character a decent education.  Somehow he runs into a person that says it is a shame that his fathers helps the sick...They talk, character learns about the children of winter.  Poisons his father, travels to the reaches with this person, perhaps going briefly in Khyber at one point where he finds his dire bat companion or to play to the poison flavor of the children, gets a fleshraker(MMIII) in the reaches.

General beginning feats would be some mounted combat ones.  How do you feel about leadership once I would get the appropriate level?


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 1, 2007)

A couple of things. First, you mentioned the planar shephard before, and I looked at it, and it says in the requirements that you have to be a Greensinger, or possibly a Nightbringer (a small sect of the Children of Winter for focus more more closely on Mabar). A fleshraker is a kind of dinosaur, right? I don't think they generally find those in the Reaches, and I don't know how much use it would be in Sharn, especially if you are trying to keep a low profile. The bat is fine, if you like, though it seems a bit odd for a Child of Winter. Again, not sure how useful mounted combat would be, unless you have a flying mount, but Leadership would be fine.

Anyway, I'm still waiting for another submission from ByteRynn, but if he doesn't produce anything in the next several days, I guess we could give it a go, if we get the details worked out.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, he would be a nightbringer, but wouldn't focus on Malar(but Xoriat), for character reasons.  I don't think that would be a problem would it?  I know the PrC class specifically lists Fernia as a possible plane for an evil planar sheperd.  So I take that to mean that the requirement of being a nightbringer doesn't necessicarily mean a focus on Malar.  Fleshraker is a dinosaur, it is in MMIII, it says climate is Temperate Forests.  I was leaning more toward the bat anyway.  I don't think the bat would be too far a stretch for a child of winter.  The children are big fans of vermin, and a lot of people say that bats are rats with wings .  We'll see what happens with ByteRynn


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 2, 2007)

OK. Actually, you may know this already, but the French name for bat, chauve-souris, actually translates into bald headed mouse.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 2, 2007)

I didn't actually know that, but random bits of knowledge are always good.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 2, 2007)

Hrm. I've been tinkering with a Lyrander half-elf artificer. Dragonmarked, and working towards the windwright captain prestige class and dragonmark heir prestige class. NE, eager to prove himself to the house and to make himself insanely rich. As he moves up in power, he maneuvers himself to rise in power in the house, balancing his desire to go his own road with that of increasing the power of his house.


----------



## AllWillFall2Me (Feb 3, 2007)

How strict on the Core+Eberron are you?
I'd like to play a changeling spy, haven't decided LE or NE, rogue who becomes a chameleon (Races of Destiny, can BS class abilities) later. (In my group, as the requirements say "human or doppelganger" and a changeling is a hybrid, it was ruled in) If you don't like the use of a chameleon, I could go for Cabinet trickster. In either case, they're PrCs I don't qualify for yet, just wanted to know first.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 4, 2007)

Well, I have a terrible feeling that the next person to suggest something outside my stated parameters is going to suffer horrible death and dismemberment, but that is just a hunch. I do not know if that makes me strict,    :\ .


----------



## AllWillFall2Me (Feb 4, 2007)

Gotcha. Cabinet Trickster it is.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 4, 2007)

Please keep in mind, I would still like some backgrounds and, well, fluffy stuff for any character concepts.


----------



## AllWillFall2Me (Feb 5, 2007)

Kay, here's what I've got.
Jonas, NE changeling Rogue 4 (Using Changeling Rogue substitution Levels from RoE)
Jonas had a hard life. He was constantly abused by his "father" and despised by his mother, as neither of his parents were changelings. He was the result of a changeling's deception of his mother, and as such was a breathing symbol of marital stress. Saddest of all, he spent much of his youth unaware of his race. He was trained, in a pavlovian method of beatings, to at least look like his father, from the age of six months. He went about his life not changing, because the instinct to change had been beaten out of him. So he was being punished by his mother and father, without knowledge of his crime. Finally, when he was ten, he fled a beating at the hands of his father, and, ducking down an alley hoping to evade his father's pursuit, wished he was somebody, anybody else. His 'latent' changeling powers kicked in, and when his father approached the alley, he found a poor beggar child, and continued on. Jonas, a bright child under his emotional trauma, realized he must be a changeling. He then returned home, buoyed by the knowledge that he could escape his father's wrath if necessary. He was discovered changing a time or twice, and the vicious beatings that followed taught him to change very quickly when he did. One fateful day, he was walking home with a classmate, and they got into an argument. In his anger, he shoved his friend. His friend stumbled, tripped off the walkway, and fell to his death. Jonas knew that people were hurt very badly indeed for killing people, so he did the first thing he thought of: he became his friend. He went to the friend's house, and impersonated him for several days. When he realized that it was getting too hard to continue, he staged his friend's runaway, and moved on. Knowing that now he could be anyone, he began a life of imitation, pretending to be people at social gatherings, attending Morgrave University under an assumed name, where he received exemplary marks, but really was only there to study others more intently, learning quirks and manners of speech. Eventually, he took to crime, but always impersonating someone else, so that the blame fell on another's head. he continued in this, even when he was eventually caught, through use of divinatory magic. he viewed the magic as a hurdle to overcome, and trained himself to recognize its presence, and to only think things appropriate to his current guise when it was in effect. He's been planning to take further steps once he finds them, so that soon he'll be able to pretend to be whoever he wants, and no one will be able to prove him wrong.


----------



## megamania (Feb 5, 2007)

Klik Blaze
Lv 4 Rogue

Smarter than all the rest.  He is an up and coming adventurer and dungeon master.  What ever needs to be gotten he can get to.  Ambitious, reckless and overconfident.  He is a born flirt yet cares little for other's feelings.  However, once you are a friend of his, he will do ANYTHING for that person.

He has little respect for most governments and law.


However, something new has happened to him.  In his last dungeon located within a ruin of Droaam, he collected a magical, cursed and possessive sword.  The sword has its own plans and these don't always agree with Klik and his own goals.


I leave up to you to decide the power and goals of the sword.  Being Droaam, there is little that can not work.  It could be a spirit of a dead aberration dragon marked sorcerer whom wants the established mark(s) to suffer, it could be hunt down a bloodline of its killer, it could be fiendish or monstrous humanoid looking for creating Chaos in any manner possible.
It could be a dragon whom saw a major disaster in his translation of the Draconic Prophecy and grows impatient for it to happen.  Maybe Klik can make it happen.



Basically, he would be a bad guy you feel you can root for to win.... somehow.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 6, 2007)

Sounds interesting, megamania. What race were you thinking of for Klik?


----------



## megamania (Feb 6, 2007)

Human


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 7, 2007)

OK... I'm kind of interested, megamania. I have a couple of ideas for the weapon in question, but what's more important at the moment is a more complete background and characters stats.


----------



## megamania (Feb 8, 2007)

By Saturday Morning I should have those.  I work 2 full time jobs so getting all of that at once will take a day or two.


----------



## megamania (Feb 10, 2007)

KLIK BLAZE  	INIT+7    SP30   AC 16  (TO13  FT13 ) AL CE  CR 4  HD 4d6+4 (  )
Med Human Rogue 4	SAVES  F+2  R+7  W+2      S10  D16  C12  I14  W12  C15

ATTACKS / DAM	             Rapier  +3 melee   1d6 damage     18-20 x2	crit	
FULL ROUND		Rapier  +3 melee   1d6 damage     18-20 x2	crit	
BASE ATT / GRAPPLE:	+3 / +3	
ARMOR		             16 (+3 dex, +3 Stud Leather)
SPEC ATT		SNEAK ATTACK:  Bonus 2d6 damage anytime foe is flanked 
or Flatfooted
SPEC QUA		Trap Finding:  Find traps with Search DC of 20+
			Evasion: Successful Reflex = 0 damage
			Trap Sense:  
                                     +1 save involving any Trap and +1 DODGE Bonus   to AC vs Trap
			ACTION POINTS: 10    roll 1d8	 
FACE / REACH		5 / 5

SKILLS			
(77)	Appraise +1+2 [+3]  Balance+1+3 [+4]  Bluff+7+2 [+9] Climb+4  [+4] 
Dipl +3+2+2 [+7] Dis Device +7+2 [+9] Disguise+1+2  [+3]  Forgery+1+2  [+3]  Gather Info+3+2  [+5] Intim+1+2+2 [+5] Jump+1  [+1] Know: Sharn +1+2 [+3] List +5+1 [+6] M Sil +7+3 [+10] Open Lock+7+3 [+10]  Search+6+2 [+8]  S Motive+6+1 [+7]  Slieght o H +2+2+3  [+7] Spot+5+1 [+6]  Survival +1+2+1 [+4] Tumble+1+3 [+4]  Use Magic Device+3+2 [+5]  Use Rope+2 +3 [+5]
FEATS			Action Boost, Heroic Spirit, and Improved Init
RACIAL:		             Level 1 Bonus Feat and 4 Skill Points
			Level 2+ +1 Skill point per level 
			Favored Class: Any

TREASURE		standard (5400)
			Stud. Leather Armor+1 (1200g)
			Heward’s Handy Haversack  Central 8cubic feet, 2 sides 2cubic feet always only
 				5lbs in weight.  Move action to grab the mentally called item.  (2000 gd)
			Scroll Case (empty) (1gd)
			Lamp, Bullseye (12gd)
			Mantacles, standard (15gd)
			Mirror, sm steel (10gd)
			Hammer (5 sl)
			Pitons x10 (1gd)
			Rope , Hemp 50ft (1gd)
			Torch x2 (2cp)
			Whetstone (2cp)
			Thieves Tools standard (30gd)
			POTIONS: CLW x5 1d8+1  (250gd)
			Blur   20% mischance to hit  (300gd)
			Invisibility x2  until he attacks (600gd)
			Spider Climb  (300gd)
			Cure Serious Wounds x2 2d8+3  (600gd)  
			IN COINS 67 Gold  24 Silver  6 Copper

LANGUAGE		Common, Giant and Goblin	
BOOK / PAGE		PHB, Eberron Camp Book		
NOTES 3.5		+1 Stat is CHA	

Klik Blaze had the life.  Everyone envied him.  He was born a successful merchant’s son.  His uncle was a war hero in Breland’s army.  It is said his mother was a national hero (mistaken identity but she wasn’t about to say anything).  He had his looks, his parents money and traveled a great deal.

But it was not enough.  It never is.  If there is one thing Klik has is the love of adventure.  He is a Thrill Seeker.  At an early age it began with sneaking out of the house to go to the nightclubs and Dream smoke Dens of Central Bridge in Sharn.  He still has many contacts and close friends here.  Then he learned of exploring goblinoid ruins from an adventuring woman.  From her, he learned of Under Sharn and nearby ruins.  Most of these were explored and cleared out of goods but it was still new and exciting to Klik.

His parents were too busy to notice he increasing interest and found himself leaving for days at a time.  The parents had believed him to be in Central Bridge.  Eventually, they kicked him out of the family business and home.  He needed to “grow up”.  Instead he embraced his new life.  Using money he had stolen or hid away from his parents he began to explore ruins further away.  He even trespassed into the King’s Forest once just to impress a female mage. 

Recently he traveled into the Graywall Mountains to explore a ruin he had heard of here.  Like so many. It had already been explored and plundered but he still went deeper.  Each time he searched a plundered ruin he would learn something.  This time he found a secret chamber that was missed.  He was beside himself in joy.  He avoided several deadly traps and one guardian creature until he found it.  A sword that would forever change his destiny.  That damned cursed freaking sword…..


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 12, 2007)

_Maybe next time the pit will deep enough..._

The voice is oily, and each word seems to be spoken deliberately. Except there is no voice. All of it is in your head. That is precisely the problem. 

Ever since you found it, hidden is that secret vault in the Graywall Mountains, you have been unable to know peace. When you first laid eyes on it, you were mesmerized by the beauty of its workmanship, especially by the magnificient pair or green and gold serpents etched into the base of either side of the blade. A short sword made of the finest cold iron, perfectly balanced. Now, however, only one serpent adorns the blade. The other is wrapped around your sword arm, and there is nothing you can do to remove your new " tattoo " . 

The voice first came to you as the serpent wrapped around your arm, seeming to animate and slither right off off the blade, down the length of it and twisting around your wrist and climbing almost the whole distance up to your elbow. 

_This will be the beginning of a beautiful friendship, I can tell._

Since then, you have been unable to get the voice out of your mind. It speaks to you at all hours of the day, and when you finally drift off to sleep, it is there, in your dreams. You have tried to rid yourself of the sword many times, but each time you get rid of it, it reappears among your belongings the next day, chastising you, belittling you. Even throwing it into a pit of Khyber was not enough, and while you are of healthy mind now, you fear that it may one day begin to eat away at your sanity.

You can feel that it has an agenda, but the voice does not confide in you. In actuallity, it has proven quite useful at times, rendering helpful advice and suggestions. In battle, it has proven to be an excellent weapon. Unfortunately, whenever you draw it on a foe, how it does howl at being made to soil itself with the blood of your enemies. 

_Klik, Klik, Klik... Cease resisting me. I can give you everything you ever wanted. Trust me, Klik. Listen to me, Klik. Wealth, power, women... They will all be yours. Just do as I say. Klik, Klik, Klik... _


----------



## megamania (Feb 13, 2007)

"You are so cramping my style you damned toothpick of a weapon!  I don't need you to succeed.  I can do it on my own."   Klik is miserable.  He knows this cursed sword will win one day and like death, all it needs is to win but once and the game is over.  "I have this wonderful idea.  What if I say ....I go across the street to that lovely church of the Silver Flame and kick the crap out of your possessing monkey butt of a tattoo.  There.  I've said it.  Now let me be."



OOC:
Let me know what, where, when and the such.  Klik is ready to Kik some possosive backside.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, that was mostly just to see how you liked it. My last question is I guess, how open do you want the game? Do you want your first actions to define the direction story or do you want me to make an opening to get the ball rolling?

Also, one thing of note that Klik will have already noticed... For all the talk of him resisting the voices will... not once does he feel he has actually had to fight it for control. So far, its has been just like trying to resist someone who is trying to be persuasive, but that still leaves the choice up to you...


----------



## megamania (Feb 13, 2007)

Its  your game.  You can get the ball a rollin' if you wish.

I'll try to remember that since that will clearly make a difference.  At this point the sword and tattoo bothers him but he will use it as he to get what he can.  

Meaning-   girl likes tattoos-  wait until you see this one and rolls up his sleeve to reveal it.

I'm sure more questions will come up as we go.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 15, 2007)

I've put up a short, open-ended introduction. I hope you like it.

The Name Of The Shadows

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3345856#post3345856

In any case, you can do your own dice rolling, other than any secret rolls I do of course, which will probably be most things to do with perceptions (spot, listen and sense motive). I trust you to not fudge your rolls, though if its convenient for you, I'd appreciate if you chose a single set of dice to use and keep using them.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 1, 2007)

So I take it this game is no longer recruiting?


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 2, 2007)

Ah, yes, my apologies. I shall fix the thread title right away.


----------

